# Dw 12 days of xmas prize list _



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys, 
This is the time you have all been waiting for :thumb: The reveal of this years Christmas Giveaways!

I am sure you will agree this is a huge prize fund and what makes DW one of the best communities out there is the relationships that the site, the members and the traders and advertisers all have.

As you can see there will be a Winner every day and a bonus Prize winner so 2 chances to win something and on the last day there will be 6 winners !!!

*ALL we ask is that if you Win you post a picture of the Prize and do a review for DW and the Supplier *

*DO NOT ENTER ON THIS THREAD*

*Please go to the link and ENTER HERE *

So.... Here they are:

*DAY1*

Horizon led £100 GIFT CARD

Autogeek $150 gift voucher

Chemical Guys £50 voucher

Sponsored by AUTOGEEK - HORIZON LED and CHEMICAL GUYS




























*Bonus Prize*

8 oz bottle of our wipe on walk away sealant, Cima Sealant,

Sponsored by MIGLIORE










DAY 2

Furniture Clinic	
Care Interior Leather Training Day

An introduction to leather cleaning, protection and stain removal. Dye transfer and spillages are common problems on leather - we show you how to effectively remove them!
•Cosmetic leather repairs. Learn how to create a nearly invisible repair to rips, tears and burns on a car seat.
•Worn bolster restoration. We teach you how to repair scuffs and other common problems that commonly occur.
•Steering wheel restoration. Grease contamination from hands can cause damage to leather, you can fix it!
•An in-depth Q and A session, ask the experts what you want to know

+

Dooka Wash Pad set

HD Nitro Seal Kit (£34.99)
HD Polish 16oz - (£17.99)
HD Wash 16 Oz - (£9.99)
HD Express 16 oz (£12.99)
HD Glass 16 Oz (£9.99)
5 x Plush MF Cloths

Sponsored by FURNITURE CLINIC ,Dooka and HDcarcare




























*Bonus Prize*

A pot of Migliore Competizione.

Sponsored by MIGLIORE










DAY 3

SiRamik Glasscoat worth approx £110.

50 cal Special Xmas Shampoo, Wax and Air Freshener

Obsession Products 
500ml Shampoo - Xmas scent
500ml Flawless QD
500ml Snowfoam with Xmas Scent
500ml Renegade fallout remover
500ml Nero tyre, trim & interior dressing
500ml Purge Tar & Glue Remover
200ml Phantom Wax with Xmas scent

Sponsored by REFLECTOLOGY + 50 Cal Detailing + OBSESSION




























*Bonus Prize*

4 Black Magic waxes from Sample range

Sponsored by Black Magic Detail










DAY 4

SONAX KIT
SONAX Premium Class Paint Cleaner 
SONAX Premium Class Saphir Power Polish 
SONAX Premium Class Nano Paint Coating Nano Pro 
SONAX Premium Class Leather Care Kit 
SONAX MicroFibre Drying Cloth 
SONAX Deep gloss shampoo 25ml tester 
SONAX Baseball caps

+
Gyeon
Q2 Prime 30ml Kit
Q2M Bathe 400ml
Q2M Mitt
Q2M CanCoat

Sponsored by SONAX ( Saxon Brands) And Gyeon





















*Bonus Prize*

Slims Detailing Bundle
Koch Chemie Schleifpaste + Pad.
Koch Chemie Hochglanz antihologramm + Pad.
Swissvax cleaner regular
50ml Best of show.
Slim's T-shirt
Slim's air freshener

Sponsored by Slims Detailing And Swissvax












DAY 5 
POWERMAXED KIT 
•1x 1 Litre Shampoo & Ultra Wax (Concentrated)
•1x 1 Litre Traffic Film Remover (Ready to Use)
•1x 1 Litre Glass Cleaner (Ready to Use)
•1x 1 Litre Tyre Dressing (Ready to Use)
•1x 1 Litre Alloy Wheel Cleaner (Frequent Use) (Ready to Use)
•1x 1 Litre Jet Wash & Wax (Ready to Use)
•1x Monsoon 100ml Wax

Soft 99 products 
authentic premium
Triz 
Fusso spray
Water based tyre shine
Icuby

Sponsored by POWERMAXED + Nipponshine



















*Bonus Prize*

ADS and TAC Bundle

Sponsored by ADS and TAC ( Artdeshine)










DAY 6

MUC OFF KIT

Uber Shine Car Shampoo 
Micro Fibre wash mitt 
Miracle shine 
Uber Wax
Tyre Shine
Leather Cleaner 
Leather protect 
+
a 200ml pot of Sterling and a 200ml pot of Spellbound signed By ODK /Bouncer

A special 'XMAS' edition pot of Bouncer's 'Two Zero One Four wax. Full 250ml pot - 
and 500ml bottle of Bouncers new QD 'Done & Dusted'

+ 
£50 voucher at Roll up and shine

Sponsored by MUC OFF + BOUNCERS/ODK + roll up and shine





















*Bonus Prize*

ADS and TAC Bundle

Sponsored by ADS and TAC ( Artdeshine)










DAY 7

AUTOFINESSE Ultimate car care kit 
1x 500ml Lather Car Shampoo - 1x 1l Citrus Power - 1x 500ml Imperial Ready To Use - 1x 250ml Tripple All In One Polish - 1x 250ml Tough Coat Paint Sealant - 1x 250ml Crystal Glass Cleaner - 1x 500ml Satin Tyre Gel - 1x 250ml Revive Trim Dressing - 1x 500ml Finale Detail Spray - 1x 500ml Oblitarate Tar & Glue remover - 1x 500ml Glide Clay Lube - 1x Detailing Bucket incl Stickers and Grit Guard or Detailers Kit Bag - 1x Clay Bar 200g - 1x Tyre Applicator - 1x Lambs Wool Wash Mitt - 1x Drying Towel - 1x Black Decal - 1x Air Freshener - 1x Yellow Foam Applicator - 1x Ultra Plush Microfiber - 1x Mint Rims Wheel Wax -

ACHEM Care Kit
1L - Snow Storm Supreme - (pH Neutral Snow Foam)
1 x 1L - Alloy Brite - (Non-Acidic Alloy Wheel Cleaner)
1 x 1L - Cherry Burst - (High Foaming pH Neutral Car Shampoo)
1 x 1L - Hi-Shine Tyre Dressing - (Premium Solvent Based Tyre Dressing)
1 x 1L - A10-1 General Purpose Cleaner - (Concentrated General Purpose Cleaner)
1 x 1L - Fresh Cherry - (Concentrated Interior Air Freshener)
3 x HD Bottle & Trigger
5 x A-Chem air freshener trees

Sponsored b AUTOFINESSE +ACHEM



















*Bonus Prize*

ADS and TAC Bundle

Sponsored by ADS and TAC ( Artdeshine)










DAY 8 

Gtechniq Bundle
1 litre of snow foam
500ml W5 Citrus All Purpose Cleaner
250ml W6 Iron and General Fall Out Remover
250ml W7 Tar and Glue
250ml W8 Bug Remover
250ml T2 Tyre Dressing
Gtechniq are also throwing in 250ml GWash - their cherry smelling, bubbly, pH neutral car shampoo and a drying towel.

+ 
Carbon Collective
wheel wands & a carbon fibre LSP bottle

Sponsored by G TECHNIQ + carbon collective












*Bonus Prize*

ADS and TAC Bundle

Sponsored by ADS and TAC ( Artdeshine)










DAY 9 

ZAINO Z8 Kit

+ Valet Pro Kit

1 x 500ml Advanced Posiedon Car Wash
1 x 100 grm Clay bar of each, Orange, Yellow and Blue
1 x 500ml Citrus Bling
1 x 50ml Beading Marvellous
1 x 500ml Glass Cleaner
1 x 250ml Tub of our New "black to the future" trim and tyre dressing.
2 x Wax applicator

GYEON
Q2 Prime 30ml Kit
Q2M Bathe 400ml
Q2M Mitt
Q2M CanCoat

Sponsored by ZAINO EUROPE + VALET PRO +Gyeon




























*Bonus Prize*

ADS and TAC Bundle

Sponsored by ADS and TAC ( Artdeshine)










DAY 10 
AUTOGLYM BUNDLE 
Hd wax kit 
The Collection Winter Care
Aqua Wax Kit
Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner
products/products/bodywork-shampoo-conditioner 
Super Resin Polish
Perfect Polish Applicator
Hi-Tech Finishing Cloth
+
Cambridge Concours alcantara cleaner & brush & a Leather cleaner & sealant kit

+

Blueberry nano paste wax From Malcoautomotive

Sponsored by AUTOGLYM + CambridgeConcours.com + malcoautomotive.com



















*Bonus Prize*

ADS and TAC Bundle

Sponsored by ADS and TAC ( Artdeshine)










DAY 11 . 

DODO JUICE BUNDLE

+ Carbon Collective
wheel wands & a carbon fibre LSP bottle

+

GYEON
Q2 Prime 30ml Kit
Q2M Bathe 400ml
Q2M Mitt
Q2M CanCoat

Sponsored by DODO JUICE + Carbon Collective +Gyeon





















*Bonus Prize*

ADS and TAC Bundle

Sponsored by ADS and TAC ( Artdeshine)










DAY 12
A Metro Vac Air Force Master Blaster 
and Air Force Blaster Storage Bag.

Serious Performance Kit and Towel package

GYEON
Q2 Prime 30ml Kit
Q2M Bathe 400ml
Q2M Mitt
Q2M CanCoat

Sponsored by POLISHED BLISS + SERIOUS PERFORMANCE + Gyeon




























*Bonus Prize*

ADS and TAC Bundle

Sponsored by ADS and TAC ( Artdeshine)










Extra Prize

*Extra Prize 1*

ADS and TAC Bundle

Sponsored by ADS and TAC ( Artdeshine)










*Extra Prize 2*

ADS and TAC Bundle

Sponsored by ADS and TAC ( Artdeshine)










*Extra Prize 3*

ADS and TAC Bundle

Sponsored by ADS and TAC ( Artdeshine)










*Extra Prize 4*
GYEON
Q2 Prime 30ml Kit
Q2M Bathe 400ml
Q2M Mitt
Q2M CanCoat

Sponsored by Gyeon










So there you have it a great chance to win loads of prizes !!!!!!!!

The giveaway thread will be launched on the 1st of December for you to enter and will run until Midnight on the 11th December.

I think you can see the traders and Sponsors have surpassed last year's giveaway - And The New Year Giveaway has been added again !!!!

We have decided to make each prize individual to allow maximum chances for everybody - so they will be a main winner and a bonus winner for each day ...( Days where there are multiple prizes that number of winners will be picked)

All that remains is for me and John to wish you all the best of luck!

DWC


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

We would like to take this opportunity to say a MASSIVE thanks to all of the traders that's have supplied prizes to make this such a special event on Detailing World 

So Thanks to all - Good Luck and have a Great Xmas


----------



## KarateKid (Oct 13, 2014)

!!!WoWzErS!!! Some *serious* prizes up for grabs there! Good luck guys and Merry Christmas (ya' filthy[overly clean, more like] animals!)


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

WOW - amazing set of prizes here, thank to everyone involved.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

This gets better each year, big thanks to all the sponsors


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Merry Christmas and thanks to all admin and sponsors.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks to Admins and Sponsors, what a great haul of donated prizes, we are a lucky community to have such fab support from suppliers and manufacturers.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Big thanks too everyone. Great comp !


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Very nice range of prizes and bonus prizes also (ADS and TAC etc...)....


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Merry Christmas and thanks to all admin and sponsors.
Best Regards J from the netherlands


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Fantastic prizes !!.
Thank you very much DW forum,sponsers,and everyone in here,its a pleasure to be a part of all of that.:thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

This gets better every year and we as members are exceedingly fortunate to have this sort of thing run for our benefit, so to echo others, massive thanks to all the sponsors for the prizes and to DW for organizing this again :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Game on I'm in!


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Fantastic set of giveaways this year, thanks to all sponsors and to DW.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Dis gon be gud


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Thank you to all the sponsors for a superb prize list - I would love to win one! 7th year and still trying.


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

Some cracking prizes again this year


----------



## weescotsman (Jul 11, 2009)

What a prize list. Well done to Admin once again for keeping this going year after year. 

Big thanks to all sponsors who have donated prizes


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm in 

:thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow - my jaw has been on the floor for the last 5 minutes! Absolutely spectacular list of prizes there!:doublesho
Thanks to sponsors/traders, you guys are the best...and well done to the Admin team as well.:thumb:
Now I know Christmas is on its way.


----------



## HorizonLEDs (Feb 19, 2014)

Good Luck to Everyone!

Horizon LEDs


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Wowzers, once again some awesome prizes and very generous suppliers


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

All the best to everyone!


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Good luck all


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Damn..... there are some fine prizes there!


----------



## RobS101 (May 23, 2013)

What an epic list of prizes, pretty impressive stuff from the admins to organise and the sponsors for donating. Happy Christmas guys


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

holy ravioli, they are some good prizes.


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Really awesome


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I can see what all the fuss is about! The prize pot is awesome. Great organisation and generosity clearly at play here. 

Hoping for beginners luck!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Fantastic prizes, really and truly gobsmacked here. 

Thank you very much to all the very generous sponsors. 

Cooks


----------



## za.64 (Apr 13, 2010)

fantastic prizes. a big thank you


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow! well done to everyone involved :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Well in the 5 years I've been here not only have I not won anything, but I have NEVER seen the prize bundle for each day that big! 

This forum has some brilliant support!

I'd like to personally thank the suppliers, for their efforts and generosity in making this Christmas give away happen! 

I wish you all the best of luck! BUT please let the owner of the dirtiest Carbon Flash Black, Zafira in England win! (That would be me) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tech-Ho (Apr 9, 2012)

Seeing as this is my full first year on DW I've never seen this before - some awesome stuff available!


----------



## delz0r (Mar 5, 2014)

Very nice prizes


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

Some serious prizes there.
Well done all the traders and sponsors that provide these.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Good call from the sponsors and everyone at DW, Merry Christmas one and all.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

big thanks to all the admin & sponsors once again for a great selection of prizes and gifts.
Merry Christmas one and all


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

An amazing gesture from all involved. 10/10 guys and gals. Merry Christmas indeed


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow such generous sponsors as always. They've really out done it on prizes this year, good luck to everyone who's entered I for one wouldn't be disappointed with any of the above prizes.


----------



## dj043 (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow excellent prizes.


----------



## andspenka (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks to all the sponsors, there's some amazing prizes there :thumb:


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow that is very generous. Really looking forward to this!!


----------



## LEE5336 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Win!*

Some great prizes up for grabs. Had to enter. Fair play to suppliers for supporting it.


----------



## Starfox (Sep 22, 2012)

Amazing - would be truly awesome to win some of these! Props to the suppliers for putting up such a great collection....


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

This is the first year I have entered for it, how/when is it drawn?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow great prizes as always. Would love that leather care training thing.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Any time soon first pick up?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Great stuff from the supporters! Unbelievable prize list.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I've had a good look around and i know the entry thread closed last night, but when do the 12 days draws start, is it the 12 days before xmas or the 12 days after?

Thanks


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

pantypoos said:


> I've had a good look around and i know the entry thread closed last night, but when do the 12 days draws start, is it the 12 days before xmas or the 12 days after?
> 
> Thanks


Would like to know also. But I think WHIZZER will announce it soon.


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

I would like to thanks Autogeek,Horizon LEDs and Chemical Guys UK
Thanks a lot,now I must figure out to get me win's into the Netherlands as well
Happy Xmas to u alll


----------



## YVE5 (Apr 9, 2009)

sm81 said:


> Would like to know also. But I think WHIZZER will announce it soon.


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=351904


----------

